# Hope to save some money on gas from now on...



## CarlandHels (Nov 10, 2018)

We are so lucky. Our oldest son and girlfriend and our youngest son have just clubbed together and bought us 2 Safefill 10kg cylinders.. 
They must be very popular as everywhere had sold out and had waiting lists but couldn't tell us the timescale to get them. So we ended up getting two from Amazon which have come from Germany. Same price and they came with loads of fittings for different filling stations..
We've registered them via the safefill site and all good so far...

We've just been and put the recommended 15ltrs in each cylinder for the first fill, it cost just over £20 for 30 litres. 
What a saving as we were paying £26 for a 13kg propane cylinder once a week, which I think holds approx 22ltrs.  Although some feel lighter than others. You just have to take there word for it that they're full when you buy them. 
Even on the freezing nights we got last winter we would normally get 6 to 7 days/nights out of one cylinder. But just now and again we would get a much lighter feeling cylinder and would get between 3 and 5 nights out of it. Which is so annoying as you can't really take it back and say that it's not full. 

At least now not only can we see how much gas we have in these new Safefill cylinders and just top up as and when needed. Which means we wont be returning cylinders back with a little bit of gas in them again. As sometimes we have changed the gas over before we go to bed knowing that it wouldn't see the night through, as you'll know there is nothing worse than getting up first thing on a frosty morning and the first job is to go outside to change the gas over.  For me it was to lift the empty out of the gas locker and then lift the new one out of the garage to swap them over. So that's the other bonus, as these 10kgs Safefill fit snuggly in our gas locker, but the 13kgs wouldn't.

So It's a win win hopefully..

How many others use Safefill and how many are thinking of changing to them.


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 10, 2018)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> We are so lucky. Our oldest son and girlfriend and our youngest son have just clubbed together and bought us 2 Safefill 10kg cylinders..
> They must be very popular as everywhere had sold out and had waiting lists but couldn't tell us the timescale to get them. So we ended up getting two from Amazon which have come from Germany. Same price and they came with loads of fittings for different filling stations..
> We've registered them via the safefill site and all good so far...
> 
> ...


    I would say most Wilders have refilable , I have gassist underslung tank .not big about 20 lts compared to 6klg callor the saving is huge it's so much more convenient to keep topped up not messing with refils. Only down side is the gauges are crap.


----------



## CarlandHels (Nov 10, 2018)

molly 2 said:


> I would say most Wilders have refilable , I have gassist underslung tank .not big about 20 lts compared to 6klg callor the saving is huge it's so much more convenient to keep topped up not messing with refils. Only down side is the gauges are crap.



That's one reason I like these, you can see the gas you have...


----------



## BKen2 (Nov 10, 2018)

When I installed Gasit this year my main aim was to be able to travel Europe inc UK without the hassel of having different bottles and regulators never really thought about the saving which obviously is very nice .... but convienence was upper most in my mind...and boy am I pleased I had it fitted ...My system comprises one refillable and 1  Spanish bottle.


----------



## CarlandHels (Nov 10, 2018)

BKen2 said:


> When I installed Gasit this year my main aim was to be able to travel Europe inc UK without the hassel of having different bottles and regulators never really thought about the saving which obviously is very nice .... but convienence was upper most in my mind...and boy am I pleased I had it fitted ...My system comprises one refillable and 1  Spanish bottle.



These come with all fitting for Spain, France etc.. Two bottles but that's no hardship as your filling one and the other is next to it so fill that if needed so no bother. Much better than carrying others about all the time. No lifting anymore, just fill as if it's an underslung tank. The best thing is If I change the van I just lift them out and put them straight in the new van there is no work to do or money to loose like there could be if anyone has to leave there gasit / underslung systems installed etc..


These seem to be money saving and convenient all in one...


----------



## Wully (Nov 10, 2018)

Might get one of these for the Bq and just top it up when I’m filling gas low tanks in van was gonna fit an adapter to van but like these.


----------



## yeoblade (Nov 10, 2018)

Are they the same as these:

https://www.lpgshop.co.uk/10kg-24-5l-refillable-composite-gas-bottle-acme/


----------



## CarlandHels (Nov 10, 2018)

yeoblade said:


> Are they the same as these:
> 
> https://www.lpgshop.co.uk/10kg-24-5l-refillable-composite-gas-bottle-acme/



The same idea yes..  Although I think there are more places that allow the filling of Safefill..


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 10, 2018)

I never worry about the cost of LPG. Biggest bill under £9.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 11, 2018)

*Seems good*

We went for Gas-it in 2014
2 x 11kg with manual change-over
In the summer 1 tank lasts 2 to 3 weeks so then change to 2nd lank and aim to refill (both) about 1 week later.
The convenience is great..We also have a BBQ point as part of the installation
Average fill up cost about £20 and about once a month

Average yearly saving on calor at least £250 x 4 years =£1000 (plus)
Installation was £600

Even if the savings were not as good I would still have it done for the convenience (Mainland Europe) and the greater capacity

A bit like SOLAR..."best thing since sliced bread"


----------



## CarlandHels (Nov 11, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Why do they recommend just 30 litres for the first fill? I'm struggling to think of a reason not to fill them up till the cutout stops at 80% full, to make sure it is working properly. In fact I'd say it was an important test step when installing. After all, you may never have completely empty cylinders to start with again .
> Depending where you are, you may be able to find LPG at as little as 54p per litre (£1.08 a kilo) so 30 litres would only cost £16.20. LPG prices vary widely: it is well worth finding out where the low prices are.



Not sure why they recommend 15ltrs each cylinder for the first fill, but thought it best to do as they recommend.  We will fill to the cut off next weekend when we refill. The next thing I want to get is a manual change over, Although thinking about it, since I can see the amount of gas left I could maybe fit an auto change over instead. 
At the moment the gas in Castleford is 66.9 and we come back once a week to see the lads so it's covienent to fill while we are here. 

It's just a nice feeling knowing we are no longer going to be robbed for cylinder exchange. Even though £26 is cheap compared to the majority of places. Up near Harrogate at the main calor dealers and most other outlets it over £30 and have seen it at £36 for a 13kg propane. So it's definitely a big saving.


----------



## CarlandHels (Nov 11, 2018)

molly 2 said:


> I never worry about the cost of LPG. Biggest bill under £9.



But would yo be concerned if it was costing £26 plus per week? Over winter we never turn the heating off as we are living in the van, so it can get expensive...


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 11, 2018)

Great choice You won’t ever go back, and you can take them to your next van when the time comes.


----------



## Trotter (Nov 11, 2018)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> The next thing I want to get is a manual change over, Although thinking about it, since I can see the amount of gas left I could maybe fit an auto change over instead.



I'd stay with the manual change over TBH. The gauges on these are notorious. Easy to think you've plenty, then have a cold miserable night 'cos you believed the gauge. With the manual change over, you *know* you have an empty tank.
My set up is, 1x11kg refillable from Gasit + !x6kg Calor as spare. Both on a manual "T" piece. I open one cylinder at a time as required. Not strictly true, I make sure the refillable is refilled, using the Calor as emergency back up.
Stay well


----------



## CarlandHels (Nov 11, 2018)

Trotter said:


> I'd stay with the manual change over TBH. The gauges on these are notorious. Easy to think you've plenty, then have a cold miserable night 'cos you believed the gauge. With the manual change over, you *know* you have an empty tank.
> My set up is, 1x11kg refillable from Gasit + !x6kg Calor as spare. Both on a manual "T" piece. I open one cylinder at a time as required. Not strictly true, I make sure the refillable is refilled, using the Calor as emergency back up.
> Stay well



I was only thinking of the auto change because I can see the gas in the bottles rather than trusting a gauge. I know that through winter with the heating on 24/7 we will be using between 20 & 30 litres per week and no more than that. Each one holds 19.5 litres so it could change over once a week and then I just go and top up as and when needed... 6 & two3's really. as I will just nip out on an evening and if the gas is looking low just swap it over to the other bottle. The main thing is that I wont be sending bottles back that still have some gas in them.. What gas is there will always be used...


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 11, 2018)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> I was only thinking of the auto change because I can see the gas in the bottles rather than trusting a gauge. I know that through winter with the heating on 24/7 we will be using between 20 & 30 litres per week and no more than that. Each one holds 19.5 litres so it could change over once a week and then I just go and top up as and when needed... 6 & two3's really. as I will just nip out on an evening and if the gas is looking low just swap it over to the other bottle. The main thing is that I wont be sending bottles back that still have some gas in them.. What gas is there will always be used...



Hey Matey,
Sounds just the job to me, Well done to your Boys, It’s obviously a no brainier to my way if Thinking & will not only make your quality of life easier but will save you LOTS of money, & with that kinda gas usage for your lifestyle it will recoup the Innitial fitting cost of the system very quickly.

(Give The Dog a scruff from me matey)


----------



## CarlandHels (Nov 11, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey Matey,
> Sounds just the job to me, Well done to your Boys, It’s obviously a no brainier to my way if Thinking & will not only make your quality of life easier but will save you LOTS of money, & with that kinda gas usage for your lifestyle it will recoup the Innitial fitting cost of the system very quickly.
> 
> (Give The Dog a scruff from me matey)



Cheers buddy..  Yeah we are well chuffed with them....  Oh the dog's had a scruff..  Maybe catch up again soon...


----------



## Caz (Nov 11, 2018)

The big problem I see, if I were to change over to these bottles for my campervan, is that I know the only "loose" LPG seller within 15 miles of home is a Shell garage - and they aren't on the list of approved fillers that Safefill give. So I don't know whether I would be able to fill there or have to travel further afield - which costs me in diesel, thus negating some of the savings on the cost of the gas.

As I would still have to lift the bottles out of the van to fill, the only advantage I can foresee is one of money saving, and I think it would take quite a while to recoup the cost of the bottles. Plus I'd have to lift them in and out and do the filling, whereas the nice man where I usually buy my bottles does the heavy work for me when I smile sweetly at him.


----------



## Dorwyn (Nov 11, 2018)

*I wish!*

Even the smallest Safefill won't fit in my locker. I did have one previously and thought it excellent. So now I'm thinking of getting an underfloor tank fitted, but wouldn't you know there's no space due to a heating flue going across where you put the tank so that would have fo be rerouted. Pvcs, eh?


----------



## CarlandHels (Nov 11, 2018)

Caz said:


> The big problem I see, if I were to change over to these bottles for my campervan, is that I know the only "loose" LPG seller within 15 miles of home is a Shell garage - and they aren't on the list of approved fillers that Safefill give. So I don't know whether I would be able to fill there or have to travel further afield - which costs me in diesel, thus negating some of the savings on the cost of the gas.
> 
> As I would still have to lift the bottles out of the van to fill, the only advantage I can foresee is one of money saving, and I think it would take quite a while to recoup the cost of the bottles. Plus I'd have to lift them in and out and do the filling, whereas the nice man where I usually buy my bottles does the heavy work for me when I smile sweetly at him.



Yes I know what you mean. Our Shell garage isn't on the list but I filled there with no problems at all... Although I don't need to take them out of the van luckily. So I just pulled up opened the gas locker and filled them up.


I did print out the info about them and carry that with me so I can show fuel stations that they are designed for forecourt filling and have all the info there for them. In fact I went to our local Shell garage yesterday and went inside before filling to ask the person serving. Her response was "i'm not sure as i'm not trained on it" so I replied by saying "ok well I will fill them then, as it's no different than a onboard tank".. She was fine with that..

To what I hear from others I've not heard of anyone having issues about filling them yet. Plus they are very light compared to the others..


----------



## CarlandHels (Nov 11, 2018)

Dorwyn said:


> Even the smallest Safefill won't fit in my locker. I did have one previously and thought it excellent. So now I'm thinking of getting an underfloor tank fitted, but wouldn't you know there's no space due to a heating flue going across where you put the tank so that would have fo be rerouted. Pvcs, eh?



Typical!!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 11, 2018)

runnach said:


> NZ, there is no installation costs, the cylinders are stand alone, for example, while in France during the summer, we took car to Auchon, fuel station serves gas, we required a top up, removed cylinder from MH to car, topped up prior to returning home with topped up cylinder.
> 
> Safefill really is a great system. Certainly works for us.



Ahh, I see,
Then even better in that respect.
I’ve got the ‘Fitted’ 22lt ‘Gasit Plus’ Refillable bottle. With Gauge (That I find Fairly accurate), Remote in locker filler. (& standerd 6kg Calor bottle as reserve). This system works well fo me & my Full Time Livaboard Lifestyle.
But in fairness I probably only use 20lt of gas a Year so not really a saving per say for me.


----------



## CarlandHels (Nov 11, 2018)

*The bottles fit snuggly in the gas locker*

Perfect fit..


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 11, 2018)

Oh I like the look of those Matey,
Perfect!


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Nov 11, 2018)

runnach said:


> I know what you said/typed, I can read. "Best" depends on what an individual wants. Best for me is Safefill, end off!



Of course external fill points are best. It's like arguing you think opening a door to fill your car with diesel works best for you. 

The gas pumps are outside, ergo the closest point to them is best. It's not something to debate about.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 12, 2018)

Hey Carl,
Just a thought & quick question!.

Are Garages & Filling points ok with the refilling of Thease kinda bottles then matey, & What is the Hight & Diamiter of Thease ‘Safefill’ bottles,,,?.
I’m thinking if getting one to replace my back up calor 6kg !.


----------



## CarlandHels (Nov 12, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Safefill is a brand, not a fitting. If you can connect one UK LPG pump to a Safefill fitting, you can connect any UK LPG pump: they are all the same, because they all meet the same standard.
> The only possible difference is that some stations  might have staff able to tell the difference between the cheap eBay "refill any bottle" adapters (which are incredibly dangerous) and safe ones (of various makes) with an ullage valve.
> The reality is that filling station staff working shifts on low wages are not all well trained or motivated.
> Best to have an external filling point, whatever sort of bottles are fitted.



I know it's not a fitting. As I said they fit snuggly, as in I put them there and they fit perfectly. As with the 13kg calor ones I could only fit 1 in the locker. These were tight to get in but once in place it's a snug fit. 
As for external filling point. No thanks. I have not given that a thought as when I sell this van I want to take the bottles to my next van. To me they are a small investment that I can take with me. Unlike getting a fitting done which needs to stay with the van when you sell or exchange or remove leaving a hole where the external filler has been. So what is best is personal preference and these we're my personal choice for what I think are obvious reasons...


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 12, 2018)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> I know it's not a fitting. As I said they fit snuggly, as in I put them there and they fit perfectly. As with the 13kg calor ones I could only fit 1 in the locker. These were tight to get in but once in place it's a snug fit.
> As for external filling point. No thanks. I have not given that a thought as when I sell this van I want to take the bottles to my next van. To me they are a small investment that I can take with me. Unlike getting a fitting done which needs to stay with the van when you sell or exchange or remove leaving a hole where the external filler has been. So what is best is personal preference and these we're my personal choice for what I think are obvious reasons...




That`s the main reason i went with the " in locker fill point " on my system, never had a problem here in the UK or abroad.


----------



## CarlandHels (Nov 12, 2018)

runnach said:


> NZ, see link for spec.
> 
> Our Cylinders | Safefill



Hiya. I have only filled at the Shell garage in Castleford so far with no issues and they are not on the list of refilling forecourts that have agreed with safefill to allow the filling of there bottles.. But to be fair I don't think there will be any problems.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 12, 2018)

I have to open a door to fill up with diesel, yet have an external LPG filling point.  :lol-049:


----------



## CarlandHels (Nov 12, 2018)

hairydog said:


> If you sell the van and choose to take the bottles with you, disconnecting an external fill point will take maybe two minutes. Whether you take it with you depends on how mean you are, but I guess we established that when you decided to remove the bottles.



Yes I'm so very mean.. Lol....


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 12, 2018)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> Yes I'm so very mean.. Lol....



Spoken like a true Yorkshire  man.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Nov 13, 2018)

I wonder who will be the first manufacturer or dealer to offer refillables?

I suppose that it is down to the dealer to supply cylinder(s), because of different countries. Or do dealers charge it/them as an 'extra'?

Being even tighter than the Yorkshireman above, I have never even had a conversation with a Dealer that included the word 'new'. In fact I have not had a conversation with a dealer for 11 years - I have had my MH for 9 years.

Geoff


----------



## runnach (Nov 13, 2018)

It sounds like you have a cost effective solution ,and with safefill eg Morrisons you are aeare anywhere in the UK near somewhere to fill plius all the other independents

Channa


----------



## redhand (Nov 13, 2018)

Interesting post, i have been thinking about a one bottle system 10kg to link up with a 13kg calor bottle to give me both options
Gaslow £331 or safefill £223 for similar system with external filler,  seems a no brainer


----------



## Caz (Nov 13, 2018)

channa said:


> It sounds like you have a cost effective solution ,and with safefill eg Morrisons you are aeare anywhere in the UK near somewhere to fill plius all the other independents
> 
> Channa



I wouldn't rely on that.

Neither the Morrisons fuel station in my town Oswestry nor the one in Shrewsbury stock LPG.

I had to go to Shrewsbury today in my car and needed LPG. I did a 6 mile detour from my route along the A5 to the Shell garage who normally has it - sorry the pumps are broken, we are waiting for a part. The young lady very kindly gave me a leaflet detailing where all the Shell LPG garages are. There are 3 in Shropshire - that one, one at Telford and one up the other side of Oswestry very close to the North Wales border.

Luckily, there is one other place you can get it in Shrewsbury - an 8 mile trip across to the other side of town to a wholesaler hidden in an industrial estate. Fortunately I know where it is but it would be difficult for a passing motorhomer to locate.

I'm trying to save the planet but it's hard.

Refillable LPG isn't always the easiest option.


----------



## CarlandHels (Nov 14, 2018)

hairydog said:


> In the UK, the way to find LPG is filllpg whether the website or the app.



Thanks for telling us about the app. Brilliant...


----------



## Caz (Nov 14, 2018)

Filllpg is about the most useful one I have found, although it does show one about 12 miles away that doesn't sell it anymore.

Just avoid rural areas and you should be ok. Seems to be plenty around the big connurbations. There's hardly any in the Highlands.


----------



## yeoblade (Nov 14, 2018)

Caz said:


> Filllpg is about the most useful one I have found, *although it does show one about 12 miles away that doesn't sell it anymore*.
> 
> Just avoid rural areas and you should be ok. Seems to be plenty around the big connurbations. There's hardly any in the Highlands.



Filllpg - maybe you could update the site is there is a mistake, there's a 'click' for delete station.


----------



## Caz (Nov 15, 2018)

I told them but it is still on there.


----------



## Caz (Nov 15, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Wrexham or Chester are cheap.



Yes, a 36 + mile round trip just to get fuel is really environmentally friendly!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 18, 2018)

So How’s it going Thease last few days with the Gas Bottles Have you Used one yet Carl ?,
How much ‘Unused’ LPG was left in the Bottle when the Pressure failed to be effective ?.


----------



## CarlandHels (Nov 19, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> So How’s it going Thease last few days with the Gas Bottles Have you Used one yet Carl ?,
> How much ‘Unused’ LPG was left in the Bottle when the Pressure failed to be effective ?.



Hi, yes I have used one but not until it run low enough to stop running things as I changed it when it got near the bottom, maybe a couple of litres left in it. Which is what I really like, can change them over as and when, mainly before we go to bed so I know it's gonna be warm in the morning. It's great now as any gas left in them stays with me and not getting handed back to calor...

But it was very low looking. 

Was really good to spend less than half of what we would normally be paying for a new bottle...  This time i filled both bottles to the 80% cut off and it was still cheaper than 1 bottle from calor. Happy days...


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 19, 2018)

Good, Then it’s a Win Win !.
Isn’t it funny how some of the simple things we do helps to make the biggest smiles !.


----------



## redhand (Nov 19, 2018)

Anyone know of a uk supplier no one seems to have a stock, may have to go the Amazon route


----------



## CarlandHels (Nov 19, 2018)

redhand said:


> Anyone know of a uk supplier no one seems to have a stock, may have to go the Amazon route



We had to go through Amazon. Everywhere we tried over her had sold out and they just asked us if we wanted to go on the waiting list..
Amazon was fine. Here in 3 days from over the water..


----------



## CarlandHels (Nov 19, 2018)

runnach said:


> Have you tried going direct to Safefill?


Only via there site. It states out of stock..


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 19, 2018)

Anyone looked at these?


10kg (24.5L) Light Composite Gas Bottle UK REFILLABLE  | eBay


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 19, 2018)

runnach said:


> Not so sure about the type within link. I don't see any standards cylinder complies to?



Same bottle but without the adaptors and stifficates.... 

10kg (24.5 Litres) Light Composite LPG Gas Cylinder  | eBay


----------

